# Can someone explain how I can make these effects?



## BrianLy (Sep 5, 2011)

StanceWorks's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

I really like that effect, can someone please explain to me how it is done? Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

The vignetting?


----------



## BrianLy (Sep 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The vignetting?


 Is it? I really do not know.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

well what part of teh picture are you talking about?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2011)

Vignetting is the darkening of the image in the corners.


----------



## Peano (Sep 5, 2011)

BrianLy said:


> StanceWorks's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook
> 
> I really like that effect, can someone please explain to me how it is done? Thanks!



Are you using Photoshop?


----------



## BrianLy (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes I am using CS5 Mac, I want to know how to get the picture looking darkish.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 6, 2011)

You can create vignetting a few ways. Do you shoot RAW? if you do there is a super easy way to create the vignette in camera raw


----------



## Peano (Sep 6, 2011)

BrianLy said:


> Yes I am using CS5 Mac, I want to know how to get the picture looking darkish.



Can you post an image you're working on?


----------



## BrianLy (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not working on any image, I was just wondering and I know what vignetting is. I want the oldish look.


----------

